# Nickname for GSDs



## GSD202023 (Jul 13, 2015)

Okay... this has been a question of mine for QUITE some time! 
Malinois has maligator...what do German Shepherds have? I really like the "maligator" nickname for Mali's, so I definately think something like that should be made for GSDs! 'Cause I mean, they are the originals! 
I was thinking "Germinator" (like 'Terminator')? "German Shredder"? Need some help here! Lol! Anyone have any ideas? Something hardcore... because everyone knows GSDs get extremely hardcore when it comes to work time! I can't wait to hear the ideas. I am definately going to pass the name along until it becomes a "thing" for German Shepherds, once we all decide!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

GSD puppies have long been known as landsharks.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

landsharks. fluffy butts. german shedders. shredders. bat dogs. 
all are common names for GSDs


----------



## GSD202023 (Jul 13, 2015)

Bat dogs? I've never heard that one before! That's cute. Also love the land sharks. Although in my experience, they never really seem to grow out of that stage lol! I really wanted some ideas from GSD working dog nicknames! I like German Shredders, but am unsure. Very unique nonetheless.



Dainerra said:


> landsharks. fluffy butts. german shedders. shredders. bat dogs.
> all are common names for GSDs


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a lot of nicknames for mine depending on the day. Most are not appropriate for a family friendly board.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Dainerra said:


> landsharks. fluffy butts. german shedders. shredders. bat dogs.
> all are common names for GSDs


Never heard of any of those except for landsharks. :surprise:


----------



## GSD202023 (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm very determined to find a working name for GSDs. "Fluffy but" is cute and all, but doesn't show the personality of my working GSDs cause they are far from fluffy butts! Especially when they are doing protection work. They are all teeth! Lol


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

GSD202023 said:


> I'm very determined to find a working name for GSDs. "Fluffy but" is cute and all, but doesn't show the personality of my working GSDs cause they are far from fluffy butts! Especially when they are doing protection work. They are all teeth! Lol


GAH! All I can think right now is "His name is Fluffy" "That thing has a name????" (Who names a 3-headed dog "Fluffy"?)


----------



## GSD202023 (Jul 13, 2015)

LOL!!!!!! Right! I'm getting a Harry Potter vibe going on. The funny part is, my GSDs look like the 3 headed "fluffy" dog. Except music doesn't calm them....biting our decoy does! (LOL) 



Dainerra said:


> GSD202023 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very determined to find a working name for GSDs. "Fluffy but" is cute and all, but doesn't show the personality of my working GSDs cause they are far from fluffy butts! Especially when they are doing protection work. They are all teeth! Lol
> ...


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

I like fluffy. Very unassuming.


----------

